# Hey everyone, i've got a secret!!!



## Runningwolf (Apr 16, 2013)

HEY Joe (Joeswine) your secret is safe with me buddy!

Thanks for all your contributions!


----------



## Deezil (Apr 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday Joe!

Hope its a good one


----------



## nbwii (Apr 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday Joe!!!

Hope its a great one.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 16, 2013)

Happy B-day Joe. Thanks for all for your insight.


----------



## tonyt (Apr 16, 2013)

As president of the Joeswine fan club, Happy Birthday Joe.


----------



## Terry0220 (Apr 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday Joe!! Thanks for all your help and information that you share!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Apr 17, 2013)

Joe, Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Duster (Apr 17, 2013)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Julie (Apr 17, 2013)

Happy Birthday Joe1!


----------



## eblasmn9 (Apr 17, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Joe.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 17, 2013)

Happy Birthday Joe, even if it was yesterday!


----------



## Rocky (Apr 17, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Joe. Hope you have a great day!


----------



## ScottyB (Apr 17, 2013)

Happy BirthDay Joe


----------



## JoyofWine (Apr 17, 2013)

Happy Bday!


----------



## zalai (Apr 17, 2013)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## jswordy (Apr 17, 2013)

*WHAT???* Joe's birthday was *YESTERDAY?* I planned to get drunk on his birthday! 
Oh well, I will celebrate The Day After Joe's Birthday! 
Hope you had a good one, my friend.


----------



## robie (Apr 17, 2013)

You that Man, Joe! Happy birthday and thanks for all your insight on this forum.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 18, 2013)

*birthday*

just found the thread- thank- all of you this is a great forum ,as a rule- good wine ,food and people go hand and hand,don't you think?,,thanks again


65 and very near retirement..........


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2013)

Happy belated B-Day Joe!


----------



## reefman (Apr 18, 2013)

happy belated BD Joe...I've been preoccupied lately with the new job, and just saw this thread....hope you had a great one.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 19, 2013)

*Thank you*

All of you, this forum has renewed my belief that there are a lot good people out there ,. Thanks again. N


----------

